# No link found between cancer and Lantus



## Peter C (Sep 3, 2009)

A Scottish study involving 48,000 people found no link between cancer and Lantus

http://ukpmc.ac.uk/articlerender.cgi?accid=pmcA2723678


----------



## Andy (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank god for that. I am on Lantus lol phew


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 3, 2009)

Good to see a scientific study on it. I think sensationalist headlines about this kind of thing always fail to point out that 1 in 3 people get cancer anyway, sadly. So there are all sorts of causes of cancer, some of which are lifestyle or health related, and others that aren't.


----------

